# Welche Schränke sind mit Typenschild auszustatten?



## mills (25 April 2012)

Hallo!

Ich hab hier mal eine Frage:
Welche Schränke (Gehäuse) einer Schaltanlage sind eigentlich verpflichtend mit einem Typenschild auszustatten?
In den einschlägigen Normen (EN60204, EN61439) habe ich hier nur ungefähre Vorgaben gefunden.
Am ehesten macht hier die 60204 noch eine Aussage mit der Vorgabe "...am Gehäuse in der Nähe jeder Einspeisung...".

Die Frage die sich für mich stellt ist, ob nun auch zB. ein Klemmkasten, Unterverteiler, RIO-Schrank jeweils mit einem Typenschild versehen
werden muss. "...in der Nähe jeder Einspeisung..." ist nämlich auch dehnbar. Wenn über einen Klemmkasten 230V drübergehen, ist das ja eigentlich
auch eine "Einspeisung" in diesen Klemmkasten, oder??

Vielleicht hat sich ja hier auch schon jemand darüber den Kopf zerbrochen und hat neue Denkansätze für mich.

Schönen Tag!
Andi


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 April 2012)

Hallo,
du kannst natürlich einen Klemmkasten o.ä. auch in der Art beschriften.
Ein Typenschild gehört aber nach meinem Verständnis nur an der Schaltschrank mit dem Hauptschalter - und so interpretiere ich dann die von dir zitierte Aussage auch ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Klopfer (6 Mai 2012)

Moin,

vielleicht liegt die Lösung des Problems darin, wie man ein "Typenschild" definiert. Ist es eine Betriebsmittelkennzeichnung a la X2.0 für einen Abzweig_ oder Verteilkasten, oder handelt es sich um ein (mehr oder minder) eigenständiges "Bauteil". Dann sollte schon etwas mehr drinstecken als Klemmen und vielleicht noch I/O Baugruppen mit Buskoppler. 

Ansich dient das Typenschild der Identifikation des Herstellers und des Produktes als solches. Das fragliche Produkt (Maschine oder was auch immer) kann sich dann natürlich aus mehreren Betriebsmittel zusammensetzen. Wichtig ist, dass aus der Bezeichnung die Unterscheidung, was ist Produkt und was ist Bestandteil des Produktes ersichtlich ist.

Diese Bezeichnung spiegelt sich dann auch in der Technischen Dokumentation wider. 

Gruß

Klopfer


----------

